# Porsche Cayenne Turbo S - 2006 (The Beast)



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi There

This car was the one that changed everything i thought about SUV with many horses, great moving on straights but when the curves are a joke ... NOTHING MORE WRONG!! : Oops:










It has 113,000 kms and 4 years old , wrong wash and the great polishing session by dealership here in Portugal.










Wash and clean extended to commence the work of correction, painting and here comes the first surprise to correct, Porsche official bid award by washing more "dedicated "...: roll:










Only solution was to perform a process of several steps wetsanding










We have no photos of the explanation lies and then only at the time of the impending relocation and more, much in the head and the photos were not always present.
But the result has pleased many customer and was very disguised.

A succession of before and after correction of painting
























































































































Detailed Interior


















Engine, wheels and arches



































Final result after eight days of work ... with many extra hours to the mix























































































































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

top work:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Great work Rui, Very nice finish.


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Never liked those Cayennes but thats class work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Guys

Well the car have pictures without license plates because i completely forgot to install them and drove some miles that way....

I was lucky i didn´t get any police on the way


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

Good Job:thumb:


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Good work!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks great Rui! How'd you like that suck-hard paint?


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Stunning job, the reflections look great.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Looks great Rui! How'd you like that suck-hard paint?


It´s very easy to remove swirls but not scratches...don´t seems like a Porsche , but it´s a PITA to fully corrected. :wall:

ah...and this one it´s protect by WOLFS NANO SEALANT x 2


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful looking finish, great work :thumb: 

Can I ask what LSP you used ?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Mr Face said:


> Beautiful looking finish, great work :thumb:
> 
> Can I ask what LSP you used ?


I used the Wolf Chemicals Nano Sealant , twice :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another great job there Rui :thumb:
I don't like SUV's myself a pita to correct and detail !

I prefer all other cars IMHO :lol:

Nevertheless still a Porsche ? 

Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Another great job there Rui :thumb:
> I don't like SUV's myself a pita to correct and detail !
> 
> I prefer all other cars IMHO :lol:
> ...


Yes you are 100% right , they are huge and a seems to never end when you are detailing them.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks fantastic outside!


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

What a difference to the finish...Stunning Car & Job :buffer::thumb:


----------

